# QEMU mailing list?



## JamesElstone (May 12, 2018)

Hi All,

Is there a mailing list for QEMU client or hosting discussion to anyones knowledge please?

James.


----------



## _martin (May 12, 2018)

Well, defined list can be found here: freebsd lists. I haven't seen "qemu" list there, but I think *freebsd-emulation* is the correct one.

Btw. I had some bad experience with the qemu when I opened the official PR for the problem I had.
Recent ncurses changes screwed up few packages, qemu and screen being one of them.


----------

